# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Nderpritet ndeshja Serbi - Shqiperi: CAS i jep fitoren 3-0 Shqiperise

## Vinjol

*Në Beograd, në emër të Shqipërisë etnike. Por tifozët serbë përgjigjen: Do ju varrosim në mes të stadiumit*

Paralajmërimi i grupit të tifozëve të FC Prishtina, Plisat, se me 14 tetor do të shkojnë në Beograd për ta përkrahur përfaqësuesen e Shqipërisë në duel kundër Serbisë i ka tmerruar serbet, dhe kjo u vërejt në reagimet e medieve serbe atje. Mirëpo, Plisat po ftojnë edhe përkrahës të tjerë të Kombëtares Kuq e Zi, që tju bashkëngjiten në këtë udhëtim heroik.
Këtë gjë e ka bërë të ditur kryetari i kësaj tifozerie, Albert Kastrati, apo siç njihet ndryshe Tigri, në profilin e tij.

Të dashur Plisa ,

Sikurse çdo herë tjetër edhe tani ne do të jemi në përkrahje të Kombëtares Shqiptare, kombëtares KUQ E ZI..

Muaji Tetor është një muaj shumë i rëndësishëm për Shqiptarët, andaj ne me kohë po iu japim informatat që gjithçka të shkojë sipas planit.

Muajin që po vjen ne presin dy ndeshje shumë të rëndësishme njëra në Shqipëri kurse ndeshja tjetër kundër Serbisë ku edhe aty do të jemi për ta përkrahur kombëtaren Kuq e Zi. Me datë 11.10.2014 do të zhvillojmë ndeshjen e parë në Elbasan kundër kombëtares së Danimarkës ku ne do të udhëtojmë. Çmimi i biletës për ndeshje është 7.50 . Me datë 14.10.2014 do të zhvillohet ndeshja e shumë pritur Serbi-Shqipëri , ku ne kemi marrë dritën e gjelbër nga Federata shqiptare e Futbollit të udhëtojmë dhe do ta bëjmë këtë gjë, vetëm se pritet edhe Federata Serbe e Futbollit që ta aprovojë udhëtimin tonë.Në faqen tonë këtu në Facebook kemi marrë shumë mesazhe nga Shqiptarët që jetojnë jashtë Prishtinës , të cilët shprehin vullnetin e tyre për të udhëtuar me ne në Serbi për të përkrahur kombëtaren, të gjithë ata që janë të interesuar që vijnë në Serbi me ne dhe nuk janë Plisa le të lajmërohen në Fan Club i cili gjendet prapa Supermarketit MAXI në Shesh.Shqipëri Etnike! Gjithë të mirat Plisat, thuhet në komunikatën e Tigrit.

Nga ana tjeter mediet serbe kanë shprehur frikën e tyre rreth udhëtimit të Plisave në Beograd për sfidën Serbi-Shqipëri. Ato kanë paralajmëruar rrezikun që paraqet udhëtim i tifozëve prishtinas nisur nga urrejtja mes dy vendeve.

Madje, mediat serbe shkojnë shumë larg duke i cilësuar tifozët nga Prishtina si huliganë, të cilët mund të shkaktojnë probleme të shumta, deri edhe në përplasje në Beograd.

Lexuesit serbë të këtij portali në komente kanë fyer e kërcënuar në mënyrat nga më të ndryshme Plisat. Ja disa nga kërcënimet që serbët u kanë bërë Plisave:

Mirësevini, mirëpo do të ktheheni shumë shpejt.

Nuk kanë zemër ata për një gjë të tillë.

Mos kini merak. Do ti varrosim në mes të stadiumit

Vetëm hajdeni, do të priteni shumë mirë!

Jemi duke ju pritur, ju lutem ejani sa më shpejt. Nëse arrini ta kaloni Nishin atëherë është sukses për ju.

Padyshim që do të hani dajak të nxehtë. Jemi duke ju pritur.

----------


## goldian

uroj te jen marr masa te forta sigurie qe tifozat shqiptare mos sulmohen 
ato qe shkojne burrni tregojne
tjeret qe rrijne ne shpi mos te ndezin zjermin kot me deklarata trimniet prej mas pc -se(po shof ne fb shume trima shqiptar qe do rrijne shpi po shajne serbin sa munden)

----------

Kreksi (14-10-2014)

----------


## Vinjol

> uroj te jen marr masa te forta sigurie qe tifozat shqiptare mos sulmohen 
> ato qe shkojne burrni tregojne
> tjeret qe rrijne ne shpi mos te ndezin zjermin kot me deklarata trimniet prej mas pc -se(po shof ne fb shume trima shqiptar qe do rrijne shpi po shajne serbin sa munden)


goldian  eshte  leter  nga Grupit  me te  madh  te kombetares  shqiptare  pas Tifozave  Kuqezinj  Plisat    e  Prishtines 
Ndersa ato  te tjerat  jane  senet  qe shkruhen  neper mediat  serbe  
e  mare ky  material  nga  web  thealbanian.uk

----------


## goldian

e kam shume frike ket ballafaqim per shqirt sdo kisha dasht shqiptare atje 
ato jane te paparashikushem
nuk ka te bej ceshtje frike po realiteti 
diku komentova u terbun gjithe kundra meje pse une kam frike a jena shqiptare a ca jena 
serbit ja u bajme ja u kthejme po si perfundim asnji prej ketyne trimave sdo niset per serbi
huliganet nacionalista te partizan e cervena jane te rrezikshem

----------

Kreksi (14-10-2014)

----------


## Darius

Si perfundim cfare u vendos? Do lejohen apo jo tifoze sepse degjova sikur federata serbe ka kerkuar mos prani te tifozeve shqiptare pasi nuk garanton dot sigurine e tyre.

----------

Kreksi (14-10-2014)

----------


## drague

> Si perfundim cfare u vendos? Do lejohen apo jo tifoze sepse degjova sikur federata serbe ka kerkuar mos prani te tifozeve shqiptare pasi nuk garanton dot sigurine e tyre.


as ne Shqipëri nuk do kete tifozë serbe ndeshjen e kthimit

----------


## Vinjol

Pepi    ndonji    bilete  per ne elbasan  do ?? 
Ate  ta gjej  po  ne serbi   si dihet

----------


## user010

Se sa te ket trazira e dhune me mir mos te ket tifoz as ketu as atje, ate energji rinia eshte mir ta drejtoj ne te tjera gjera me te dobishme.

----------


## beni33

plisat  nuk  lejohen te shkojn ne   serbi   serbia  edhe  zyrtarisht esht shtet racist   por  bej apel  te  KUQ E ZIT NGA SHQIPERIA TE  JEN SA  MA MASOVIK  NE  BEOGRAD

----------


## Darius

*Serbia ‘vulos': Asnjë tifoz shqiptar nuk kalon kufirin, ktheni biletat*





Serbia duket se është e vendosur të mos lejojë tifozët shqiptarë të shkelin në tokën e saj për të përcjellë ndeshjen kualifikuese të 14 tetorit. Pas disa “batica-zbaticave” taktike, përmes komunikimesh mediatike, por edhe me shkresa zyrtare, duke parë që ditët po ikin dhe sfida e nxehtë e Grupit I po troket, Federata Serbe e Futbollit ka mbërritur në vendimin përfundimtar, i barazvlershëm me atë fillestar, që në fakt e bëri në formë kërkese: për të mos pasur tifozë udhëtues në të dyja kualifikueset, në Beograd dhe në Elbasan. Kjo gjë u kundërshtua nga FSHF-ja, ndërkohë që pala serbe nxori kushte të tjera për të dhënë numrin e biletave (5 përqindëshin e stadiumit).

Për cdo tifoz shqiptar u kërkua që të kishte pasaportë shqiptare, ndërsa FSHF-ja të dërgonte pranë autoriteteve serbe “gjeneralitetet” e detajuara të gjithsecilit person që do të udhëtonte për të mbështetur kuqezinjtë. Me këtë lëvizje, serbët nxirrnin jashtë loje tifozët kuqezinj nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, Diaspora dhe vende të ndryshme europiane, ku jetojnë shqiptarët. Ja cfarë shkruan “Alo.rs”, një nga sajtet serbe më të angazhuara me këtë cështje këto ditë, i cili i referohet komisionerit për sigurinë në Federatën Serbe të Futbollit: “Tashmë është përfundimtare: tifozët shqiptarë do të ndalohen të përcjellin ndeshjen e kombëtares së tyre me Serbinë! Çfarë është lënë të kuptohet të martën sot ka marrë konfirmimin zyrtar. Për fat të mirë, tifozët nga Shqipëria nuk do të lejohen të hyjnë në Serbi për kualifikuesen e Kampionatit Evropian, i cili do të luhet më 14 tetor në stadiumin e Partizanit të Beogradit! Ky është verdikti i pohuar ekskluzivisht për “Alo.rs” nga Milivoj Mirkov, komisioner për sigurinë në Federatën Serbe të Futbollit të Serbisë, i cili shton se vendimi në fjalë së shpejti do të jetë në formë të shkruar dhe do t’i dërgohet zyrtarisht Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit. “Në patëm sot një takim me përfaqësues të Ministrisë së Brendshme, ku bëmë me dije qëndrimin zyrtar të Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit, e cila nuk dëshiron të përmbushë obligimin ligjor të shtetit të Serbisë, duke identifikuar me emër, mbiemër dhe numër pasaporte çdo bartës të biletave (ato janë 1125 copë për tifozët shqiptarë). Pala shqiptare tha nëpërmjet një deklarate se heq dorë në mënyrë të qartë nga përgjegjësia për tifozët e vet. Prandaj, është e qartë se nuk mund të garantohet në këtë mënyrë siguria e tifozëve të Shqipërisë, por as të Serbisë në një ndeshje të tillë. Edhe pse Ministria e Brendshme e merr vendimin përfundimtar, unë besoj se Federata Shqiptare e Futbollit tani duhet të informojë tifozët e vet që nuk mund të lëvizin drejt Beogradit më 14 tetor, sepse do të ndalen në kufi në këto rrethana. Ata do të parandalohen të hyjnë në territorin e Serbisë. Në të njëjtën kohë, ne do të kërkojmë që Federata Shqiptare e Futbollit të na japë përsëri 1 125 biletat që i përcollëm asaj më herët, duke shpresuar se do të përmbushë kërkesën më minimale për organizimin e të tilla ndeshjeve “komplekse”, – tha për portalin tonë Milijov Mirkov.

Vendimi përfundimtar është në dorën e MPB, por është e qartë se, mbi të gjitha, nuk merret përsipër siguria e tifozëve të Shqipërisë deri në stadiumin e Partizanit, ku do të luhet ndeshja më 14 tetor.”

/panorama/

----------


## EXODUS

Megjithese une s'do rekomandoja qe fansat kuq&zi te udhetonin ne Serbi per te ndjekur ndeshjen nga afer, nga zhvillimet e fundit(me tifoze/pa tifoze/me utarak/pa uturak....) arrij ne konkluzionin(mbase te hershem) se me kete lloj sjellje "pamundesi"(te qellimshme) per te siguruar 'mos-cënimin' e tifozerise mike, Serbia tregon fytyren e vet jo vetem ndaj shqiptareve, por aq me keq per te, kjo lloj sjellje antisportive zmadhohet akoma me teper ne rangun nderkombetar!
Shans si ky, s'ka per t'i erdhur here tjeter Serbise per te treguar më te pakten qe mund te benin, nje fije respekti ndaj shqiptareve, ose qofte dhe nje shkendije te lehte per fryme bashkepunimi ne te ardhmen. Eshte vertet nje moment per te ndjere 'keqardhje' per serbet si popull, shume me teper se per shqiptaret!!

----------

semiku (12-10-2014)

----------


## BOKE

*500 shqiptarë të Preshevës në Beograd*

500 shqiptarë të Preshevës kanë bërë të ditur se do të jenë në Beograd për ndeshjen mes Serbisë dhe Shqipërisë. Edhe pse Federata Serbe e Futbollit ka kërkuar që shqiptarët të mos jenë të pranishëm në stadium apo dhe në territorin serb, qytetarët e Luginës së Preshevës kanë bërë të ditur se kanë blerë tashmë 500 bileta dhe do të jenë atje. Dihet tashmë që ata kanë pasaportë serbe dhe nuk iu nevojitet gjithashtu të kalojnë kufirin. Mësohet gjithashtu se biletat janë shitur me një çmim edhe më të madh sesa janë realisht duke përfituar nga interesimi i shqiptarëve të Luginës së Preshevës, një krahinë me popullsi shqiptare në territorin serb. Gjithsesi, edhe për këtë pritet të kuptohet nëse do të ketë ndonjë qëndrim policia dhe Federata serbe.

Mapo

----------


## skender76

Rrini rehat o njerez/dembeluce e parazitar, shkoni e punoni...,

Lerini budalliqet me Shqipri etnike...

----------


## PINK

Pse insistojne kaq shume keto njehere?! Ato thone jo keta po qe po. Duan sherr me zorr! Varja, lerini serbet te mbyten ne injorancen e vet, c'duan dhe keta?!! Kur o ndeshja???

----------


## xhori

sec me kujton ky stadiumi i partizanit  per keto fanellat kuq e zi

----------


## Cen Durimmadhi

Hiq sllovenet dhe deri diku kroatet pjesa tjeter e Jugosllavise.. dru me pre jane! Gjynah qe nuk e patem ne fatin te kishim nje bicim Tito-je ne krye por e paten keta qe gjene e pare qe bejne kur del dielli eshte .. ti thyejme xhamat komshise!
Eshte vetem futboll i njerez nuk eshte lufte! Kur ishte me te vertete lufte e treguat veten...!!!

----------


## iliria e para

Nese lejohet shkuarja ne Beograd, tifozet duhen te marrin fotografi te SOKOL  KUSHTES . Tua rikujtojne te kaluaren.

----------

bili99 (14-10-2014)

----------


## Wordless

Une nigjova te lajmet se nuk kan me u leju Shqiptart e Kosoves me hy n'Serbi per me pa neshjen. Ndersa per Shqiptart e Shqipnis ishin rezorvu 1500 bileta

----------


## shigjeta

*Euro 2016, Serbia synon fitoren me Shqipërinë*

Pikët e marra nga Shqipëria në këtë start të kualifikueseve të Euro 2016 dhe barazimi 1 me 1 i Serbisë me Armeninë në takimin e djeshëm i ka bërë të ndërgjegjshëm serbët për vështirësinë e sfidës me kuq e zinjtë të martën në Beograd.

Objektivi i ekipit të drejtuar nga hollandezi Dik Advokat është të marrë fitoren e parë në grup përballë skuadrës shqiptare.

Branislav Ivanovic: Futbollist i Serbisë  Pres një ndeshje shumë të vështirë me Shqipërinë. Për ne do të jetë shumë e rëndësishme mbështetja e tifozëve. Ne duhet të marrim 3 pikë për të arritur objektivin tonë. 

Situata e krijuar para sfidës nga mediat dhe debatet mes federatave e kanë nxehur gjendjen para takimit. Tifozët shqiptarë nuk do të jenë të pranishëm në Beograd, ndërsa trajneri Gianni De Biasi përpiqet ta shohë vetëm në aspektin sportiv këtë përballje.

_Gianni De Biasi: Trajner i Shqipërisë  Mendoj se do të jetë një ndeshje futbolli ku do të luajnë dy ekipe që do të përpiqen të zotërojnë sfidën, sa për aspektet e tjera kanë një rëndësi të vogël. Ne do të luajmë ndeshjen në fushë dhe shpresojmë që të mos ndodhë asgjë jashtë saj që tregojmë të gjithë që kemi ndryshuar._

Shqipëria dhe Serbia do të përballen pas shumë vitesh.

Hera e fundit ka qenë në vitin 1967 në takimet për kualifikueset e Kampionatit Europianit.

_Tv Klan_

----------


## iliria e para

Mendoj qe rezultai do jete ky * 2:2* .

----------

